# Classical Music Google Hangouts



## violadude

For those of you not aware, the Youtube/Google partnership has a function called Google Hangouts where you can have a live video chat with multiple people. And then when the chat is done you can upload it to youtube for people to watch. Here is what the format looks like on the screen:









The person who is on the big part of the screen depends on who is speaking at the moment. The rest are down in those little boxes until they start talking.

The reason I bring this up is because lately I've been very interested in finding new ways for the classical music community to engage with each other and for ways the classical music community can export a little bit of education towards people searching for it.

I have mentioned a recent interest in podcasts on the thread "Good Classical Podcasts" ( www.talkclassical.com/14324-good-classical-podcasts.html ) and I said there that my favorite podcast was one where three or four people were just having a good, honest conversation about the music, recordings, and whatever else. This podcast reminded me of the same kind of atmosphere that a google hangout has so I searched for any classical music oriented google hangouts on youtube and I did not find any.

So my question is, would any TC members be interested in participating in something like this? Just like a live broadcasted discussion panel where we shoot the ***** about a classical music topic for a while. What do you guys think?

If you would like to participate, but don't necessarily want to show your face that is fine. You don't have to turn on a video camera in order to participate.


----------



## Winterreisender

I think this is an interesting idea. As a former occasional radio presenter on a low-budget online radio station, I have always believed in the power of aural media to inform and entertain wider audiences. And I hope my 15 weekly listeners would have agreed...

But seriously, with well chosen topics and a good bit of prior planning (to avoid it sounding too stream-of-consciousness), it could work rather well.


----------



## violadude

Winterreisender said:


> But seriously, with well chosen topics and a good bit of prior planning (to avoid it sounding too stream-of-consciousness), it could work rather well.


I agree, if enough people are in on this idea we should use this thread to choose topics and pick what time we're going to do it.


----------



## violadude

I'm bumping this thread in case anyone else is interested. I still like the idea.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I'd be interested in watching the outcomes but I don't think I would be able to contribute. I remember sleepless nights before University Seminars only too well.


----------



## scratchgolf

I'm in. Sounds pretty interesting and informative as well. Fill me in on the details.


----------



## clavichorder

Violadude, there is also a website called, "tiny chat" that can be used this way. Granted, tiny chat is full of other crazy chat rooms that would probably offend and annoy most users here, but nobody would ever have to venture from the classical room we created. Its funny, I had been thinking of this for a little while but wasn't sure if it would appeal here.


----------



## clavichorder

I would like to see this happen. Maybe there would be a better place to move this thread where it could sit and be noticed by more people? Community forum? We've tried chatclassical before with just text, but this is a more involved concept altogether where we could actually share music in real time and interact with each other video style if we wanted. With the chatclassical, we made a group, but I get the feeling that moving this thread to a different subforum that is slightly less active and draws a slightly different sort of attention would be effective.


----------



## science

I would love to participate! I'm not sure I can, logistically, because of work and time differences, and of course I have little besides enthusiasm to contribute, but I'll be there for it if I can be.


----------



## scratchgolf

science said:


> I would love to participate! I'm not sure I can, logistically, because of work and time differences, and of course I have little besides enthusiasm to contribute, but I'll be there for it if I can be.


If you think I'm getting up at 2am to video chat with you, you've got another thing coming! As if the 2002 World Cup wasn't bad enough. Quick question. What has 2 thumbs and even less to contribute than you?

I think the idea is great and I certainly hope you can work it out schedule wise. Perhaps a morning session when it's evening here. Everything is doable. We can finally hang out and smoke those Opus X cigars together.


----------



## brotagonist

I think one way you might get participants for a google hangout is to get people who are already on google plus to hang out 

There are a few classical music communities on google plus. The largest one, Classical Music Enthusiasts, has nearly 10¼ thousand members, as of today. I was or still am a member, but, since discovering TC, I have not been active. Here, there is discussion, which makes participation as interactive as you wish it to be, but there, over 90% of the activity is sharing You Tube links to classical music videos. There is rarely any commenting. While a lot of sharing goes on, I consider this to be a _dead_ community: there are endless posts of favourites and rarely does anyone have anything to say about anything.

While I use YT for experimenting with music I don't own on CD, my own listening is 99% oriented to my collecting, so I am very album focussed. That might be an idea for a new CM community on g+: an album-focussed one and not a YT-focussed one. People would post their recent album purchases and albums they're currently listening to and others would make comments: hey! isn't that what TC is?

There is also a similar group on Facebook that I joined to see what goes on there. It's the same: share YT videos. I intensely dislike FB and don't participate or log in.

Getting back to the hangouts:

1. I don't like the idea of having anything recorded and posted online.
2. I don't have the expertise or knowledge to add much more than "Wow! This album is phenomenal, man."


----------



## scratchgolf

You make a good point about posting it online. I hadn't considered that really. If we get started, we can sort that part out as well. I don't think they'd be very popular for viewing anyway, but the online interaction portion is intriguing to me. Also another great way to discover new music.


----------



## michaels

I would be interested in participating as well, but also am not interested in having it shared afterwards. 

Love the idea of being able to share music that others can hear (however LoFi) and comment on real time.


----------



## violadude

Aw,

Well I was hoping to share it afterward so it could be a resource for other people too. But if it turns out everyone is unanimously against it then I guess I wont.


----------



## trazom

It sounds interesting, and clavichord's idea also sounds appealing. I just don't like the idea of it being recorded and uploaded to youtube of all places.


----------



## clavichorder

Bump. How does creating a tinychat room sound? It seems simpler to me and there is no danger of recording. Perhaps if we want to get more ambitious after a trial with tiny, we can switch to google?


----------



## scratchgolf

violadude said:


> Aw,
> 
> Well I was hoping to share it afterward so it could be a resource for other people too. But if it turns out everyone is unanimously against it then I guess I wont.


The thought of me being a resource for anyone or anything is terrifying.


----------



## violadude

scratchgolf said:


> The thought of me being a resource for anyone or anything is terrifying.


Well, it doesn't have to be incredibly informational or anything. Just a discussion that is recorded for added posterity and for others to get something out of it if they would.


----------



## scratchgolf

violadude said:


> Well, it doesn't have to be incredibly informational or anything. Just a discussion that is recorded for added posterity and for others to get something out of it if they would.


No, no. I completely understand what you intentions are. I'm just making fun of my own lack of insight. I can't imagine my level of experience being beneficial to anyone. But I've said from the beginning, I like the idea. Are you gonna set this thing up?


----------



## violadude

scratchgolf said:


> No, no. I completely understand what you intentions are. I'm just making fun of my own lack of insight. I can't imagine my level of experience being beneficial to anyone. But I've said from the beginning, I like the idea. Are you gonna set this thing up?


Yes, I'd like to soon. Seems like not everyone wants to be recorded though or have issue with it. How many people like Clavichorder's idea of doing a tinychat test run?


----------



## clavichorder

I have created a makeshift room, or rather, am using the room that exists as a result of my basic tinychat account. I don't think any passwords are required to entire. I will send a PM to those who have expressed interest in this thread, and if any are interested, send me a PM. 

This could be a cool opportunity to learn from each other, express what we know, and interact with forum regulars in a different way. Hopefully there is a better alternative than just using my account. 

Also, note that if you want to be able to play music without asking me or another person with an account who has become a 'moderator'(no great feat required to become one here), make a tinychat account and then I will mod you.


----------



## clavichorder

Update, it appears that I omitted the link in the PM's I sent. So, just PM me I guess.


----------



## clavichorder

The four of us that were here, have been having a blast. 3 are still active in the room. PM me and I'll give you the room password.


----------



## science

Yes, all the cool people were there.


----------



## science

science said:


> Yes, all the cool people were there.


Including me, in case that wasn't clear already.


----------



## trazom

science said:


> Yes, all the cool people were there.


I'm cool now?

Ooooohhh shucks, folks, I'm speechless.


----------



## science

trazom said:


> I'm cool now?
> 
> Ooooohhh shucks, folks, I'm speechless.


_I_ think so. Haven't you been cool before?


----------



## science

More usefully.

Here are some things I intend to explore (eventually, you know) as a result of today's little chat:

- Concerti Grossi attrib. to A. Scarlatti
- Manfredini's Concerti Grossi, op. 3 
- Cuiller's recordings of Byrd's keyboard music

Hopefully I persuaded my new best friends (sorry, guys, I've been watching the American version of _The Office_ and Michael Scott is influencing me) to further explore:

- Biber's _Missa Christae resurgentis_, as recorded by Manze
- the Eton Choirbook 
- Handl-Gallus's whatever you can find

So that was a good day.


----------



## scratchgolf

Sorry, I missed round 1. Let me know when we're doing it again.


----------



## science

I've been looking around the internet trying to figure something out but I haven't figured it out yet, and maybe someone here will be able to help me. 

In our chat today, we could only listen to music that has been uploaded to youtube. Ideally, we'd be able to play (stream) music from our own collections (iTunes, etc.) for each other without uploading it to youtube (which isn't legal). 

But what chat room thing can we do that with? I can't find one, but it has to exist.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

science said:


> Yes, all the cool people were there.


Including me. That was fun. I also got to hear a lot of music I've never heard before.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

clavichorder said:


> The four of us that were here, have been having a blast. 3 are still active in the room. PM me and I'll give you the room password.


I only left because it was around 1 30 am my time.


----------



## clavichorder

science said:


> I've been looking around the internet trying to figure something out but I haven't figured it out yet, and maybe someone here will be able to help me.
> 
> In our chat today, we could only listen to music that has been uploaded to youtube. Ideally, we'd be able to play (stream) music from our own collections (iTunes, etc.) for each other without uploading it to youtube (which isn't legal).
> 
> But what chat room thing can we do that with? I can't find one, but it has to exist.


There used to be turntablefm, but it closed down...


----------



## science

We're live now!

View attachment 58167


At http://tinychat.com/sciencemusic


----------



## SeptimalTritone

We're live right now!!!

Yay!


----------



## trazom

science said:


> We're live now!
> 
> View attachment 58167
> 
> 
> At http://tinychat.com/sciencemusic


soundtrack to Dracula
Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms(conducted by Muti).
Mozart serenata notturna k.239
Sibelius-Luonnotar op.70. 
Bach BWV 4(cantata #4)
C.V. Stanford- The Bluebird
Sibelius- Symphony #7.
Orlando Gibbons- Fantasia Number 3
T.G. Albinoni Op.2 No.1
Schumann Symphony #3 "Rhenish" IV. Feierlich
Peter Ablinger- points and views(for ensemble, 2 pianos and 2 loudspeakers)
Roomful of Teeth- Allemande
Webern - string quartet op.28
Rachmaninoff- Etude tableau op.33 no.6 e-flat minor.
Boulez- Éclat/Multiples
Ives- The Unanswered Question
Medtner- Forgotten melodies Op.38-No.7
Shostakovich- Three Fantastic Dances op.5
Schumann - Fantasiestücke, Op. 12 no.2
Anthony Pateras-At least I knew Who I was F***ing
Tadd Dameron- hot house
Per Nørgård- string quartet #10 "Harvest Timeless"
Hummel- piano sonata no.2 op.13
John Field- sonata op.1 e-flat major.
CPE Bach -Harpsichord Concerto in F major No.1.(Wq43)
Partch- Exordium from Delusions of the Fury
Janice Giteck- Breathing Songs from a Turning Sky


----------



## science

Sorry guys, my browser just crashed.

And I can't get back on!

It'd be a good time to switch to clavi's account anyway, I have to go to work soon. 

I'll see you all in the morning (my time).


----------



## clavichorder

We're still live if anyone wants to join. 
http://tinychat.com/donkatsu


----------



## michaels

Shucks... it would sure be nice if we could do one of these during US hours! 1am is a bit much for me


----------



## science

michaels said:


> Shucks... it would sure be nice if we could do one of these during US hours! 1am is a bit much for me


We'll be starting one tomorrow at 5 PM EST. We'll post the URL here and you can join anytime.


----------



## scratchgolf

science said:


> We'll be starting one tomorrow at 5 PM EST. We'll post the URL here and you can join anytime.


Just to clarify, that's Tuesday, 9 December, at 5 PM EST. One man's tomorrow is another man's today :tiphat: 
I look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## science

I don't know how I screw that time zone thing up so much. 

See y'all in five point five hours from the time stamp of this post. Wish me luck.


----------



## science

We are live now: http://tinychat.com/sciencemusic


----------



## Mahlerian

On-going, active, uncensored, uncivilized!
http://tinychat.com/sciencemusic


----------



## science

Bach/Busoni: Chaconne in D minor 
Rimsky-Korsakov: Night on Bald Mountain (Original orchestration)
Bach, WF: Sinfonia "Dissonant" in F, F.67 
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante 
Ockeghem: Deo gratias 
Schubert/Mahler: Death and the Maiden 
Alkan: Allegro barbaro, op. 35/5
Mosolov: The Iron Foundry, op. 19
Haas: Limited Approximations
Lucier: Music for Piano with Slow Sweep Pure Wave Oscillators
Lucier: I am sitting in a room 
Scarlatti: … / transposed for harmonica and guitar 
Martinu: Symphony #1: 2. Scherzo
Borodin: Symphony #2
Martinu: Field Mass
Albinoni: Oboe Concerto op. 9/2
Rzewski: Coming Together
Berio: Rendering
Sibelius: Kullervo, op. 7
Billy: Richard Rorty is My Lord and Savior
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
Golijov: Last Round
"Ars subtilior" - excerpts
Piazzolla: Tango Suite


----------



## violadude

I wish I didn't miss this. I was at school all day.


----------



## GioCar

I joined for a while, from the beginning till the end of Stravinsky's Duo Concertante, and it was really great!

I am sorry I missed the rest of the list, but my wife was waiting for me in bed...


----------



## scratchgolf

I just realized you listed out the pieces we listened to last night. I guess I wrote them down (and misspelled them) for nothing :lol:

Looking forward to the next session.


----------



## Mahlerian

science said:


> Bach/Busoni: Chaconne in D minor
> Rimsky-Korsakov: Night on Bald Mountain (Original orchestration)
> Bach, WF: Sinfonia "Dissonant" in F, F.67
> Stravinsky: Duo Concertante
> Ockeghem: Deo gratias
> Schubert/Mahler: Death and the Maiden
> Alkan: Allegro barbaro, op. 35/5
> Mosolov: The Iron Foundry, op. 19
> Haas: Limited Approximations
> Lucier: Music for Piano with Slow Sweep Pure Wave Oscillators
> Lucier: I am sitting in a room
> Scarlatti: … / transposed for harmonica and guitar
> Martinu: Symphony #1: 2. Scherzo
> Borodin: Symphony #2
> Martinu: Field Mass
> Albinoni: Oboe Concerto op. 9/2
> Rzewski: Coming Together
> Berio: Rendering
> Sibelius: Kullervo, op. 7
> Billy: Richard Rorty is My Lord and Savior
> *Nono: Sofferte onde serene...*
> Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
> Golijov: Last Round
> "Ars subtilior" - excerpts
> Piazzolla: Tango Suite


You missed one, which I added. For anyone who may be interested, I was right, A Survivor from Warsaw dates from 1947.


----------



## scratchgolf

Mahlerian said:


> You missed one, which I added. For anyone who may be interested, I was right, A Survivor from Warsaw dates from 1947.


That's certainly one eclectic repertoire. And yes, you nailed the date on the Schoenberg. Your encyclopedic mind for music does come in handy. When are we doing this again?


----------



## MagneticGhost

^^ Yes - when's the next one. I've been unavailable for all of them so far - but I'd be interested in popping in if able. Nice playlist.


----------



## trazom

scratchgolf said:


> That's certainly one eclectic repertoire. And yes, you nailed the date on the Schoenberg. Your encyclopedic mind for music does come in handy. *When are we doing this again?*


Whenever anyone wants to. If you make your own account here: http://tinychat.com/start/, you can be the moderator of your own discussion room(just like science, or clavichorder) and link us there. I just haven't bothered to make my own account just because I don't want to run the discussion, and I want to be free to leave as often as I need to.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

In the meantime I guess we could start suggesting pieces, I'll go with the following suggestions:

Hindemith - Bassoon sonata
Messiaen - Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
Webern - Sechs Stücke für Orchester


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I'm going to lead a discussion on 6pm pacific time, Sunday.

http://tinychat.com/septimaltritone

We'll include the above 3 pieces that Richannes suggested. Scratchgolf and I were interested in doing a bit of solo piano music of Chopin, Liszt, Scriabin, and Debussy. I haven't heard Liszt's B minor piano sonata, so we'll at least do that. Beyond that, we'll do our usual thing where anyone can suggest pieces and I'll put them on the youtube broadcaster.

Hope you guys can make it!


----------



## michaels

SeptimalTritone said:


> I'm going to lead a discussion on 6pm pacific time, Sunday.
> 
> http://tinychat.com/septimaltritone
> 
> We'll include the above 3 pieces that Richannes suggested. Scratchgolf and I were interested in doing a bit of solo piano music of Chopin, Liszt, Scriabin, and Debussy. I haven't heard Liszt's B minor piano sonata, so we'll at least do that. Beyond that, we'll do our usual thing where anyone can suggest pieces and I'll put them on the youtube broadcaster.
> 
> Hope you guys can make it!


I'm going to try to make. Coordinating with the wife for kids activities


----------



## michaels

Has anyone thought of trying to use Nicecast during the chats? Requires a little port opening and you can broadcast to the "world" (i.e. you'll share a URL based on an IP address). Maybe something like it available for the PC as well?

I know I used to have a license and used it, but haven't for years... would be willing to try it out if people are interested.


----------



## trazom

SeptimalTritone said:


> I'm going to lead a discussion on 6pm pacific time, Sunday.


Would you be able to start it a little earlier if we needed to? There about 3 regulars who live on the east coast where it'd already be 9 PM there. I guess it's okay if most of them are night owls anyways, but I was just wondering.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I get back from something down below in LA at 5:30, so unforunately, no. Trazom, you could host the discussion (or someone else) if you want and start a few hours earlier.


----------



## GioCar

Enjoy, guys!

It will be 3 AM, Monday here...


----------



## Stavrogin

Anyone care to tell what actually happens during these hangouts?
I understand you listen to streamed music.
Do you talk over it or is there someone "presenting" or what?


----------



## scratchgolf

Stavrogin said:


> Anyone care to tell what actually happens during these hangouts?
> I understand you listen to streamed music.
> Do you talk over it or is there someone "presenting" or what?


Last time we bombarded Science with music links and he played them in order. You have the option of coming up on video or chat only. There's a lot of music discussion and some clowning around in the chat. Nothing too crazy and everyone seemed to have a good time. We also discussed how AC Milan is quite superior to Inter.


----------



## GioCar

scratchgolf said:


> We also discussed how AC Milan is quite superior to Inter.


Really? Wasn't the opposite?


----------



## trazom

SeptimalTritone said:


> I get back from something down below in LA at 5:30, so unforunately, no. Trazom, you could host the discussion (or someone else) if you want and start a few hours earlier.


No, no it's okay. I like your idea better.


----------



## scratchgolf

GioCar said:


> Really? Wasn't the opposite?


Perhaps I'll wear my Milan jersey tonight then. I think I have a Baggio Inter jersey too somewhere. And a Kluivert Barca jersey as well. Ah, the good old days.


----------



## Crudblud

I'd be interested in joining whether it's tinychat or a Google Hangout. Part of the problem is that so far the meeting times have been past midnight for me, so it's kind of awkward unless I screw up my sleep pattern which is semi-stable at present.


----------



## scratchgolf

Crudblud said:


> I'd be interested in joining whether it's tinychat or a Google Hangout. Part of the problem is that so far the meeting times have been past midnight for me, so it's kind of awkward unless I screw up my sleep pattern which is semi-stable at present.


This is something we're going to have to factor in. We're losing a lot of participation by starting late in Europe. Us damn American Colonists think the world revolves around us. Perhaps next weekend we can start earlier in the day.


----------



## GioCar

scratchgolf said:


> Perhaps I'll wear my Milan jersey tonight then. I think I have a Baggio Inter jersey too somewhere. And a Kluivert Barca jersey as well. Ah, the good old days.


Good, so if you find the Baggio Inter jersey you'll wear it for me next time 










Enjoy this evening, I'll be in my bed...maybe dreaming of you guys...


----------



## MagneticGhost

It's a work/school night here - so I won't be able to stay up late to join you.
If I was I would be wearing a far superior shirt


----------



## michaels

MagneticGhost said:


> It's a work/school night here - so I won't be able to stay up late to join you.


If tonight is decently attended (although at this time of year gauging attendance is sketchy IMHO with parties, concerts and shopping ramping up), it would seem that we should be able to run two a week; one for EMEA and on for the Americas?


----------



## SeptimalTritone

http://tinychat.com/septimaltritone

I'm live. Let's do this!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

We've changed to a different room due to technical complications

http://tinychat.com/violadude

Same fun listening.


----------



## scratchgolf

I'm planning on hosting a Tinychat this week for our European participants. GMT is +5 from New York so I'd be willing to start at any convenient time and date for anyone interested. I'm thinking Wednesday or Thursday so I'll go off responses.


----------



## Albert7

It's too bad that my home internet connection is very unreliable so I can't video chat. I think that I will have to upgrade to Comcast some day to get better speeds rather than just tethering off my iPhone.


----------



## scratchgolf

albertfallickwang said:


> It's too bad that my home internet connection is very unreliable so I can't video chat. I think that I will have to upgrade to Comcast some day to get better speeds rather than just tethering off my iPhone.


You can always sign in for chat only and have a more stable connection than video. Give it a try next time we go live and see how it works. We'd love to have you participate.


----------



## Albert7

scratchgolf said:


> You can always sign in for chat only and have a more stable connection than video. Give it a try next time we go live and see how it works. We'd love to have you participate.


Sweet I know that my slow internet connection can handle on the typed chat stuff. I would love to join up for the next round


----------



## Stavrogin

scratchgolf said:


> Last time we bombarded Science with music links and he played them in order. You have the option of coming up on video or chat only. There's a lot of music discussion and some clowning around in the chat. Nothing too crazy and everyone seemed to have a good time. We also discussed how AC Milan is quite superior to Inter.


Thanks.
Milan and Inter are both terribly declining as of late... much like all Italian football is... or shall I say the whole of Italy


----------



## GioCar

scratchgolf said:


> I'm planning on hosting a Tinychat this week for our European participants. GMT is +5 from New York so I'd be willing to start at any convenient time and date for anyone interested. I'm thinking Wednesday or Thursday so I'll go off responses.


Thursday would be better for me... at 10pm GMT?

Scratchgolf, did you find your Inter jersey?


----------



## GioCar

Stavrogin said:


> Thanks.
> Milan and Inter are both terribly declining as of late... much like all Italian football is... or shall I say the whole of Italy


But they will rise again - Inter more than AC Milan, obviously


----------



## scratchgolf

GioCar said:


> Thursday would be better for me... at 10pm GMT?
> 
> Scratchgolf, did you find your Inter jersey?


Thursday at 10 GMT sounds good here. We'll confirm soon. And no, I didn't find it yet. I still have untouched boxes from my move that I won't get to until Spring time. I have many jerseys though. Most from Argentinian club River Plate.


----------



## GioCar

Ok no problem, on Thursday you can wear a River Plate jersey if you want...enough neutral for me....


----------



## scratchgolf

My son is home sick so I can't commit to running the group today. I'll certainly try to join though. Can anyone get us started today/tonight?


----------



## violadude

scratchgolf said:


> My son is home sick so I can't commit to running the group today. I'll certainly try to join though. Can anyone get us started today/tonight?


I can only do it late at night. Like at 12 or so.


----------



## scratchgolf

violadude said:


> I can only do it late at night. Like at 12 or so.


I was going to run one for the Euros. Around 1pm EST. I'm still going to try and we can either continue into the evening or start again later. I'm cool with anything.


----------



## GioCar

Sorry for your son, scratchgolf. Hope he recovers soon.

1pm EST is 6pm GMT...too early for me. I proposed 10pm GMT which should be 5pm EST.


----------



## violadude

http://tinychat.com/violadude

I have a room open right now for any night owls that want to join.


----------



## Albert7

violadude said:


> http://tinychat.com/violadude
> 
> I have a room open right now for any night owls that want to join.


I can get on later tonight.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Sunday 3pm pacific time

http://tinychat.com/septimaltritone

I'll be there for at least until 6pm.

gogogo


----------



## Centropolis

If we do this as Google Hangouts....you can record it and then post them as podcasts.


----------



## Albert7

I am online right now on the chat for Tinychat.


----------



## science

Centropolis said:


> If we do this as Google Hangouts....you can record it and then post them as podcasts.


There is enough evidence against me already.


----------



## michaels

If people want to chat tonight, I'm happy to start up a tinychat room at:
http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


----------



## Albert7

michaels said:


> If people want to chat tonight, I'm happy to start up a tinychat room at:
> http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


What an awesome discussion tonight!


----------



## clavichorder

Still happening, too.


----------



## science

I'm here: http://tinychat.com/talkclassical

I'll be here for the next 90 mins.


----------



## science

giocar and I are there now listening to Kurtág.

We heard:

Kurtág's _Signs, Games and Messages_ for solo viola - Kashkashian 
Crumb's _Black Angels_ - Kronos Quartet
Webern's Variations, op. 27 - Pollini
Boulez's Piano Sonata #2 - Pollini

A good time was had by all.


----------



## GioCar

Yes, he had really a good time. Thanks to science and his playing list. 
Kurtag -> Crumb -> Webern -> Boulez
A wonderful concert program indeed, one of the best in my life


----------



## michaels

Here's the listing of what we listened to on the "Early" shift:

Beethoven's Coriolan Overture





Mozart Symphony No 31 K 297 D major Paris, Karl Böhm Wiener Philamoniker:





Bruckner Symphony No 5 - Celibidache, MPO, 1985





Mozart - Scena: Bella mia fiamma, KV 528





Anna Prohaska - Behind The Lines





Wagner, Prelude to Tristan und Isolde Pierre Boulez, Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester





[Alfred Brendel] Schubert: Drei Klavierstücke -- D946





4 Lieder, Op. 2: No. 4. Waldsonne (Schoenberg) 




Haydn String Quartet Op 33 No 4 B flat major, Tatrai Quartet





These were queued up when I had the leave:

Korngold Piano Quintet in E major, Op. 15, Movement II, Adagio





Tchaikovsky Symphony No.1 - Finale





Medtner - 3 Arabesques, Op.7 - 1. Idyll


----------



## Mahlerian

One correction. The first piece is not Mahler, but Beethoven's Coriolan Overture, and Waldsonne was written by Schoenberg.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

SeptimalTritone said:


> Sunday 3pm pacific time
> 
> http://tinychat.com/septimaltritone
> 
> I'll be there for at least until 6pm.
> 
> gogogo


Quick reminder: 3pm pacific time, today.


----------



## Albert7

SeptimalTritone said:


> Quick reminder: 3pm pacific time, today.


I won't be able to make it today. I have a family Xmas party today until 7 PM MST.


----------



## michaels

Mahlerian said:


> One correction. The first piece is not Mahler, but Beethoven's Coriolan Overture, and Waldsonne was written by Schoenberg.


Correction made; I cannot recall why I had Mahler there.. I think I started off with the intent to ID who made it and noted yourself in shorthand.  then quickly gave up.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

michaels said:


> These were queued up when I had the leave:
> 
> Korngold Piano Quintet in E major, Op. 15, Movement II, Adagio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tchaikovsky Symphony No.1 - Finale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medtner - 3 Arabesques, Op.7 - 1. Idyll


After that, as far as I can remember we listened to:

Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake, Black Swan
Rameau - Les Indes galantes, les Sauvages (ridiculous performance)
Birtwistle - Triumph of time (conducted by non other than Boulez)


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

We are on right now on septimal's tinychat:

http://tinychat.com/septimaltritone


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Anton Webern: Symphonie, op. 21 



"Overture "Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus" Beethoven 



Birtwistle: "The Cry of Anubis" 



[Cziffra György] Mendelssohn: Rondo Capriccioso in E, Op.14 



Minciacchi- Cimeli Zoomorfi 



Harrison Birtwistle - Earth Dances 



Tōru Takemitsu: The Dorian Horizon (1966) 



Johannes Brahms - 3 Intermezzi, Op. 117 



Stockhausen: "Stop" 



George Fr. Handel - Oboe Concerto in G minor, HWV 287 



Dufay - Nuper rosarum flores 



Mozart: Kleine Gigue in G, K.574 



Dohmen- Lautung 



Mozart, Violinsonate B Dur KV 378 



Barber: Knoxville, Summer 1915 



Darius Milhaud - La creation du monde (1923) 



Dmitri Shostakovich. Sonata for viola and piano Op. 147. [Complete] Kim Kashkashian - Robert Levin.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

We have changed location to http://tinychat.com/talkclassical

Starring now: Scratchgolf, science, violadude, msonata and trazom.

more stuff we'll be listening:

Schubert - Quintet "Trout" D 667 - V. Finale. Allegro giusto 




Rachmaninoff - Fantasie-tableaux (Suite No.1) for two pianos, Op. 5 




Barber - Agnus Dei 




Christoph Bull plays Bach - Prelude and Fugue in A minor, BWV 543 




Nikolaj Rimski-Korsakov - The Invisible City of Kitezh Suite 




Francis Poulenc - Trio for Piano, Oboe & Bassoon 




Bernd Alois Zimmermann: Photoptosis (1968) 




Dohnanyi - Variations on a Nursery Song 




Alim Qasimov Ensemble & Kronos Quartet Getme Getme 




Charles Ives: Psalm 90 




Alvin Lucier: Nothing is Real for piano, amplified teapot, recorder, & mini-sound system 




CAVIGLIERA STRING QUARTET Quartet No. 3 Quincy Porter


----------



## MoonlightSonata

May I suggest Barber's Agnus Dei?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I'll be available most of the day today if anyone wishes to talk.


----------



## Albert7

MoonlightSonata said:


> I'll be available most of the day today if anyone wishes to talk.


Want to head over to the tinychat TC channel?

Already here at http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


----------



## MoonlightSonata

OK, it's just loading now.


----------



## Albert7

Looks like it's happening with lots of life right now


----------



## scratchgolf

albertfallickwang said:


> Want to head over to the tinychat TC channel?
> 
> Already here at http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


We're live now if anyone wants to join. Drinks are on the house (your house)


----------



## Albert7

That was a great conversation/party last night apparently. Too bad I can't join up again until after Christmas hopefully this weekend.


----------



## scratchgolf

Yes, last night was a blast. We've been getting really great participation lately and the variety of music is downright awesome. We still need to get our Euro friends involved in an afternoon session.


----------



## Janspe

I had fun too, even though I had to leave when the Mozart concerto started - it was 6 am here in Finland.

I hope to see more of these conversations in the future!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I have some time at the moment, I'll be watching Rameau's Castor et Pollux in http://tinychat.com/talkclassical



wikipedia said:


> Act 1
> 
> Background note: Castor and Pollux are famous heroes. Despite being twin brothers, one of them (Pollux) is immortal and the other (Castor) is mortal. They are both in love with the princess Telaira (Télaïre), but she loves only Castor. The twins have fought a war against an enemy king, Lynceus (Lyncée) which has resulted in disaster: Castor has been slain. The opera opens with his funeral rites. Telaira expresses her grief to her friend Phoebe (Phébé) in Tristes apprêts, one of Rameau's most famous arias. Pollux and his band of Spartan warriors interrupt the mourning bringing the dead body of Lynceus who has been killed in revenge. Pollux confesses his love for Telaira. She avoids giving a reply, instead asking him to go and plead with his father Jupiter, king of the gods, to restore Castor to life.
> 
> Music in Act I: In the 1737 version, the act opens with a tomb scene in which a chorus of Spartans mourns the death of their fallen king Castor who has been slain by Lynceus. The music in F minor features a descending tetrachord motive associated with lamentation since Claudio Monteverdi's Nymph's Lament (in this case it is chromatic: F-E-Eb-D-Db-C). Although Telaira's Tristes apprêts in scene 3 does not have the descending tetrachord feature, Cuthbert Girdlestone still calls it a lament.[12] The air is in da capo form, whose B-section has a recitative-like quality. It features a bassoon obbligato part and a high register outburst on the word "Non!" that marks its high point. The march music for the entrance of Pollux and the Spartans is martial in character. With Lynceus's corpse at his feet, Pollux proclaims his brother avenged; the Spartans chorus then sings and dances in rejoice "Let Hell applaud this new turn! Let a mournful shade rejoice in it! The cry of revenge is the song of Hell.". The second air of the Spartans in C Major, a that allows for a trumpet obbligato part with all of its military associations. (Before valved instruments, the trumpet keys were C and D major.) The act concludes with a lengthy recitative in which Pollux professes his love for Telaira.
> 
> Act 2
> 
> Pollux expresses his conflicting emotions in the aria Nature, amour, qui partagez mon coeur. If he does what Telaira says and manages to persuade Jupiter to restore his brother to life, he knows he will lose the chance to marry her. But he finally yields to her pleas. Jupiter descends from above and Pollux begs him to bring Castor back to life. Jupiter replies he is powerless to alter the laws of fate. The only way to save Castor is for Pollux to take his place among the dead. Pollux, despairing that he will never win Telaira, decides to go to the Underworld. Jupiter tries to dissuade him with a ballet of the Celestial Pleasures led by ****, goddess of youth, but Pollux is resolute.
> 
> Act 3
> 
> The stage shows the entrance to the Underworld, guarded by monsters and demons. Phoebe gathers the Spartans to prevent Pollux from entering the gate of the Underworld. Pollux refuses to be dissuaded, even though Phoebe declares her love for him. When Telaira arrives and she sees Pollux's passion for her, Phoebe realises her love will be unrequited. She urges the demons of the Underworld to stop him entering (Sortez, sortez d'esclavage/Combattez, Démons furieux). Pollux fights the demons with the help of the god Mercury and descends into Hades.
> 
> Act 4
> 
> The scene shows the Elysian fields in the Underworld. Castor sings the aria Séjours de l'éternelle paix: the beautiful surroundings cannot comfort him for the loss of Telaira, neither can a Chorus of Happy Spirits. He is amazed to see his brother Pollux, who tells him of his sacrifice. Castor says he will only take the opportunity to revisit the land of the living for one day so he can see Telaira for the last time.
> 
> Act 5
> 
> Castor returns to Sparta. When Phoebe sees him, she thinks Pollux is dead for good and commits suicide so she can join him in the Underworld. But Castor tells Telaira he only plans to remain alive with her for a single day. Telaira bitterly accuses him of never having loved her. Jupiter descends in a storm as a deus ex machina to resolve the dilemma. He declares that Castor and Pollux can both share immortality. The opera ends with the fête de l'univers ("Festival of the Universe") in which the stars, planets and sun celebrate the god's decision and the twin brothers are received into the Zodiac as the constellation of Gemini.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Three times today I've been the only one there


----------



## trazom

MoonlightSonata said:


> Three times today I've been the only one there


I'm there now. I might have to take a break though to get something to eat.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

There was a recurrent visitor that came and left. This production of the opera was quite good by the way, I can highly recommend it. Now there's more people, listening to Rite.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Maybe that was me. I'll have another look.


----------



## science

I can't get it to load just now. Anyway, I wouldn't be able to stay long so I'll just miss out today....


----------



## MoonlightSonata

science said:


> I can't get it to load just now. Anyway, I wouldn't be able to stay long so I'll just miss out today....


Oh no  
We're listening to the Rite of Spring if anyone wants to join.


----------



## soundoftritones

That sounds like a great idea! 
Perhaps we could continue discussions on this site via Google Hangouts, or even hold our own concert XD (the last one is a little bit of a stretch, but there have been some viral Youtube videos going around; a more recent one showing people from across the city playing more modern works together through Skype).


----------



## MoonlightSonata

soundoftritones said:


> That sounds like a great idea!
> Perhaps we could continue discussions on this site via Google Hangouts, or even hold our own concert XD (the last one is a little bit of a stretch, but there have been some viral Youtube videos going around; a more recent one showing people from across the city playing more modern works together through Skype).


We already have a chatroom at tinychat.com/talkclasssical if you want to join.


----------



## soundoftritones

MoonlightSonata said:


> We already have a chatroom at tinychat.com/talkclasssical if you want to join.


Thank you very much; I didn't know that


----------



## science

I'm live now with a special Christmas Eve edition...: http://tinychat.com/talkclasssical

Saint-Saens: Christmas Oratorio
Poulenc, 'Motets pour le temps de Noël' - rec. by Omega
Schutz: Historia der Geburt Jesu Christi
Honegger: Une Cantate de Noël


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I probably won't be on today, because of Christmas, but I might be tomorrow.


----------



## violadude

MoonlightSonata said:


> I probably won't be on today, because of Christmas, but I might be tomorrow.


I might not be on tomorrow, because of Christmas, but I might be on the day after tomorrow.

#timezones.


----------



## scratchgolf

I won't be on the day after tomorrow, because of Christmas, but I might be on the day after the day after tomorrow.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

violadude said:


> I might not be on tomorrow, because of Christmas, but I might be on the day after tomorrow.
> 
> #timezones.





scratchgolf said:


> I won't be on the day after tomorrow, because of Christmas, but I might be on the day after the day after tomorrow.


Ah, timezones. The bane of people wanting to contact people elsewhere.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

At 4pm pacific time today... I'll be on tinychat.com/talkclasssical

I'm going to play Morton Feldman's clarinet and string quartet (it's like a half and hour, not a marathon Feldman), and a piece each from Luigi Nono and Francis Dhomont.

If anyone is on, I'll put on your pieces in between. Hope to see you nerds there.


----------



## Albert7

I am on tinychat talkclassical right now and will be on for the rest of the day.


----------



## musicrom

Hey, we're over on http://tinychat.com/talkclasssical right now. Join us if you wish to!


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

I sign in to the tinychat sometimes, usually as "murdokken".


----------



## Albert7

I am starting a chat now at http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


----------



## scratchgolf

We're still live is anyone would like to join. Violadude promised to juggle for us later so don't be late.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

scratchgolf said:


> We're still live is anyone would like to join. Violadude promised to juggle for us later so don't be late.


This I must see.


----------



## violadude

scratchgolf said:


> We're still live is anyone would like to join. Violadude promised to juggle for us later so don't be late.


I did?........................


----------



## trazom

violadude said:


> I did?........................


Don't you remember? You seemed so excited when you mentioned your secret juggling talent, but then your video came up and there was this very serious, scowling young man on the screen and he didn't juggle or do anything festive like the merry soul we were expecting to see.

On a more serious note, I would like to see an opera on the chatroom some day. I found some very great performances of three great operas and I'm sure most people would like them. We'll just have to schedule a time when everyone is free for 2 and a half to three hours at most...


----------



## Albert7

I will be on tinychat talkclassical (2 s's) for the rest of the day.


----------



## Mahlerian

Ongoing now: http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


----------



## Albert7

It's a happening place right now!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

albertfallickwang said:


> It's a happening place right now!


There certainly is a lot of different music!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

We are now experiencing Tristan und Isolde, first time for septimal.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Richannes Wrahms said:


> We are now experiencing Tristan und Isolde, first time for septimal.


I'm joining then, it'll be my first time too!


----------



## Albert7

I am on right all day on tinychat with talkclassical with the 2 S's. I will be DJ'ing this morning alone until people show up.  After all it's too cold outside and I have to encode a complete Scott Ross box set!


----------



## Albert7

Musicrom, michaels, and I are watching the Sinopoli 1998 version of Parsifal right now so feel free to join us folks now.


----------



## scratchgolf

http://tinychat.com/talkclassical

The next 10 to join will receive a 1 year subscription to TC's Area 51


----------



## SimonNZ

Does this feed into and add to the discussion and posting on TC? Or is the discussion exclusively "there"?


----------



## science

SimonNZ said:


> Does this feed into and add to the discussion and posting on TC? Or is the discussion exclusively "there"?


What happens on tinychat stays on tinychat.


----------



## SimonNZ

science said:


> What happens on tinychat stays on tinychat.


Ah...that's not what I wanted to hear.

Albert mentioned Ablinger being discussed there, and we have a thread devoted to him here needing attention.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

science said:


> What happens on tinychat stays on tinychat.


Sort of.


----------



## Albert7

I will be on here for the rest of the day folks .


----------



## science

SimonNZ said:


> Ah...that's not what I wanted to hear.
> 
> Albert mentioned Ablinger being discussed there, and we have a thread devoted to him here needing attention.


You might be able to make an exception for that.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

We are watching Cosi fan tutte right now.


----------



## michaels

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Sort of.
> 
> View attachment 59940


It is good to know that chat is entertaining enough that people actually screen shot it! :lol:


----------



## Albert7

I am still here but not posting any Youtube clips yet until later tonight.


----------



## trazom

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Sort of.
> 
> View attachment 59940


I don't know about you; but I was shocked, just SHOCKED I tell you, at michaels' behavior.



science said:


> You might be able to make an exception for that.


I miss your face in our chatroom.


----------



## michaels

trazom said:


> I don't know about you; but I was shocked, just SHOCKED I tell you, at michaels' behavior.


One thing I've learned, if we listen to or watch Mozart, we need Trazom as our local mozart-a-pedia and apologist. Can't imagine a better opera companion then Traz!


----------



## Albert7

Okay I just logged on and will be on for the rest of the day now


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I might be able to stop by at some point too.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

We are listening to Mozart's 36th now: http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


----------



## Albert7

Come join us up here


----------



## MoonlightSonata

albertfallickwang said:


> Come join us up here


Just loading it.


----------



## musicrom

Is the chat down? The page doesn't load for me.


----------



## Mahlerian

It's going fine for me.

http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


----------



## science

Thank the good community that this is still going on! In a week I will be spending more time there than you can believe that I have....


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I am on the chat now, listening to *Chinese Kunqu Opera: Peach Blossom Fan* with subtitles in English.

http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


----------



## Albert7

Watching some awesome Chinese opera now and then later on The Magic Flute woot woot.


----------



## Albert7

I will be offline tonight as I am downloading some stuff from Amazon music so can't kill my bandwidth here .


----------



## scratchgolf

I couldn't get the chat to open last night. That was the first time I've experienced trouble with the site. Anyone else have problems?


----------



## Albert7

scratchgolf said:


> I couldn't get the chat to open last night. That was the first time I've experienced trouble with the site. Anyone else have problems?


I had some issues with it last night in fact.


----------



## scratchgolf

I'm trying to start one now and it's still not loading.


----------



## scratchgolf

Ok. We're live now

http://tinychat.com/talkclassical

Currently playing


----------



## scratchgolf

Quite an interesting session with a heavy dose of Schoenberg. Participation is highly encouraged. Mahlerian is dropping his musical knowledge on us, which alone is worth the price of admission.


----------



## scratchgolf

We're taking a break for now. I'll start one back up at 2pm EST unless someone else gets one going first.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I'll be starting one in about an hour. I hope you are not exhausted already, I was happily asleep.

I have the following YouTube links (almost all performance or with the score) prepared:

Schönberg - String Quartet No. 1 
Schönberg - String Quartet No. 2 
Sibelius - The Oceanides
Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé
Machaut - Motets
Messiaen - Apparition de l'Église éternelle


----------



## Albert7

Presenting right now one of our composers of the month: Francisco Lopez.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Is it still Lopez? It's not loading for me...


----------



## scratchgolf

I'm headed to a poker game. I'll join you all later if you're still around. Enjoy.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

We are on right now.


----------



## Albert7

I will be on later on tonight.  Hopefully I won't be as sleepy as I was last night.


----------



## Albert7

Here I am til the rest of the day.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

We are a good bunch on the chat now. http://tinychat.com/talkclassical

Some few suggestions for tonight:

Murail - Gondwana 
Murail- Les Sept Paroles 
Wagner - Der Ring Des Nibelungen: Das Rheingold [Boulez] - English Subs


----------



## Albert7

Watching Yuja Wang playing Bartok Piano Concerto 2.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I have a Bartok recommendation - I'll be on in a moment.


----------



## Albert7

On right now. Hoping to present Lohengrin tonight.


----------



## Albert7

Right now playing a nice version of The Magic Flute .


----------



## classicalremix

Have thought of it myself, and think it has a chance!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

classicalremix said:


> Have thought of it myself, and think it has a chance!


If you mean the chat, we already have one at tinychat.com/talkclassical


----------



## Albert7

Fell asleep early last night wasn't able to get on. Tonight I plan to hit up some huge dose of caffine and present a surprise full length opera that isn't Mozart or Wagner finally. Shhhhhh....


----------



## Albert7

Popped on right now. No one is here so playing some videos while waiting if anyone pops by.


----------



## trazom

albertfallickwang said:


> Popped on right now. No one is here so playing some videos while waiting if anyone pops by.


Is it a safe bet at this point to assume you'll be on tinychat every day?


----------



## Albert7

trazom said:


> Is it a safe bet at this point to assume you'll be on tinychat every day?


Probably not should I get a full time job soon


----------



## Albert7

Mahlerian and I are listening to Callas' live recording of La Traviata which is awesome.

Also I will be doing a special presentation tonight at 7 PM Mountain standard time.


----------



## Albert7

10 more minutes before my presentation online .


----------



## Albert7

Going to wait a little bit before my presentation. No one else is here yet.


----------



## Albert7

Now it begins ... the surprise is now on.


----------



## Albert7

oh well no one else is on now...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I'm on now, if anyone wants to talk.


----------



## science

I'm trying to get on but failing....


----------



## Albert7

going to be on later on tonight after some tacos .


----------



## Avey

I was going to listen to Bartok's Piano Quintet earlier today, having not heard it so long, but I figure we could put it on the playlist tonight if anyone is around later? A Bartok chamber experience? I expect to be on around 5 pm PST/8 PM EST.


----------



## Albert7

Avey said:


> I was going to listen to Bartok's Piano Quintet earlier today, having not heard it so long, but I figure we could put it on the playlist tonight if anyone is around later? A Bartok chamber experience? I expect to be on around 5 pm PST/8 PM EST.


I will be there to hear it then. awesome.


----------



## Albert7

i am on right now with avey.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

We are listening some Bartók and Cowell now.

http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


----------



## Albert7

Looks like I won't be on today since I have to wake up early tomorrow... like super early but I will return tomorrow evening for sure .


----------



## science

I'm there now, listening and watching a scrolling of Bach's Magnificat.

Edit: I was dissatisfied and am listening to my own recording....


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Me and Gaspard are on right now.

We're listening to Ravel.

Join the party!


----------



## Albert7

SeptimalTritone said:


> Me and Gaspard are on right now.
> 
> We're listening to Ravel.
> 
> Join the party!


okay you just tempted me to enter now.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Full house now.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I can't join now, I have a slight internet problem. I probably won't be back for a week and a half or so.


----------



## science

I'm a' comin' back:

http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


----------



## Albert7

science said:


> I'm a' comin' back:
> 
> http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


I am here right now folks . No one else is here.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Now there is else more there.


----------



## science

@RW, Traz, Kevin, Lizstian, Al, musicrom, had a good time in there with you tonight.


----------



## Lord Lance

We're live. Join us!


----------



## science

Had a chat with "Ludwig van Beethoven" himself. We almost listened to Pärt's 3rd symphony....


----------



## Lord Lance

science said:


> Had a chat with "Ludwig van Beethoven" himself. We almost listened to Pärt's 3rd symphony....


The day you aren't rushing off to sleep is the day we listen to Part's Third Symphony. 

*I* wasn't listening to the symphony, by the way. I was listening to Rubinstein's recording of Mozart's Twentieth Piano Concerto with Wallenstein conducting and the RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra performing.


----------



## Albert7

I am online now for the rest of the day folks.


----------



## clavichorder

Join Albert and I! Its a Saturday, yo...

Repair to hither, ye denizens of talkclassical.


----------



## Albert7

Will be on later on after supermarket shopping.


----------



## scratchgolf

http://tinychat.com/talkclassical

Live now. American Football is stupid.


----------



## scratchgolf

Currently playing. I'll be here all night.


----------



## Albert7

In the room right now... feeling nailed by fatigue all day.


----------



## Avey

Seven on now, 9 PM PST. Get in here! Make it a party


----------



## Albert7

Come on down! Murdokken and I are here.


----------



## scratchgolf

Live, and in living color. Come on down.

http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

I had fun, but all you West Coasters and your crazy west-coast time-zone.........

(my nickname is murdokken on the chat).


----------



## Albert7

On right now in fact... but going to eat some dinner of Chinese BBQ beef and rice tonight.


----------



## Avey

Starting with DSCH 10, now, 5 PM PST.


----------



## scratchgolf

Party going on.


----------



## violadude

scratchgolf said:


> Party going on.


Where?.....................


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


----------



## Chronochromie

Nevermind, it works fine now.


----------



## Albert7

Partch listening was fabulous tonight.


----------



## science

albertfallickwang said:


> Partch listening was fabulous tonight.


Sometime when it's just you and I in there, we'll have to defile the place with some rap.


----------



## Albert7

science said:


> Sometime when it's just you and I in there, we'll have to defile the place with some rap.


Word up! For sure.


----------



## scratchgolf

Gonna run an early morning session now. Feel free to join. Starting with






http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


----------



## scratchgolf

We're still going. Currently on Brahms 2nd Piano Trio. Just finished

Schumann Symphony 3 / Bernstein
Berlioz Harold in Italy / Davis


----------



## Lord Lance

Still going on:

Streaming 14 of Schubert's lieder transcribed for piano by Liszt, played by Oxana Yablonskaya.


----------



## Albert7

I have a TSQL test today but I should be on later on tonight.


----------



## Albert7

Done with my test so I will be on right now for the rest of the evening . Apart from dinner time and daughter phone call it will be party time J/k.


----------



## musicrom

5 of us on right now listening to Beethoven's 24th Piano Sonata. Join us!


----------



## scratchgolf

I'm thinking about hosting a non classical session today or tonight. I'll ask here first if anyone has any interest in this. If anyone is inclined to join, but wants to hear Rap or Country music, make your own room please. Some of the artists I'd like to play are...

Nick Drake
Jeff Buckley
Corinne Bailey-Rae
Radiohead
Andrew Bird
Arcade Fire
Clap You Hands Say Yeah
Ray LaMontagne
Kings of Leon


----------



## Albert7

scratchgolf said:


> I'm thinking about hosting a non classical session today or tonight. I'll ask here first if anyone has any interest in this. If anyone is inclined to join, but wants to hear Rap or Country music, make your own room please. Some of the artists I'd like to play are...
> 
> Nick Drake
> Jeff Buckley
> Corinne Bailey-Rae
> Radiohead
> Andrew Bird
> Arcade Fire
> Clap You Hands Say Yeah
> Ray LaMontagne
> Kings of Leon


I will be on for your non classical session tonight then. 
Arcade Fire wow that's awesome... can I add Portishead then? Also can I feature some jazz music?


----------



## scratchgolf

albertfallickwang said:


> I will be on for your non classical session tonight then.
> Arcade Fire wow that's awesome... can I add Portishead then? Also can I feature some jazz music?


Sure thing. We'll set up an order and load songs by that order.


----------



## Lord Lance

scratchgolf said:


> Sure thing. We'll set up an order and load songs by that order.


How many hours from now are y'all hosting the session?


----------



## scratchgolf

In a few hours. I'll post it here


----------



## Lord Lance

scratchgolf said:


> In a few hours. I'll post it here


I'll be online in another 5 and a half hours. I'll be sleeping till then. If y'all folks are around, howdy!


----------



## scratchgolf

Going live now with non classical chat

http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


----------



## scratchgolf

We have 5 online so far. Looks like it's gonna be a fun night


----------



## Albert7

scratchgolf said:


> We have 5 online so far. Looks like it's gonna be a fun night


Thanks scratchy for doing the non classical session tonight . Still on but listening to Mozart on TV now .


----------



## Albert7

Should be on later on tonight after supermarket shopping .


----------



## scratchgolf

I'm hosting a dinner party tonight but should join you after.


----------



## scratchgolf

http://tinychat.com/talkclassical

Have a group going now if anyone's interested.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hola! Come to hear Cosi fan Tutte tonight! We're halfway through!


----------



## Lord Lance

Woke up today. Read all *994 *messages. Looks like y'all folks had a lot of fun? But you were listening to Opera, so *no.

*Regardless, online for the whole day if anyone wants to join the conversation: tinychat.com/talkclassical.


----------



## Albert7

Ugh! Sorry I wasn't in last night. Public wifi at the condo was down. Pretty frustrated so I am going to try to get Clear Internet and see if that helps.


----------



## scratchgolf

We're live now

tinychat.com/talkclassical


----------



## Albert7

Finally forced to get my own home internet service for dirt cheap through Clear. At least I'm upline here. Want the public wifi cause it's faster but at least I'm online again.


----------



## scratchgolf

We have a full house going right now. Nice to see so much participation lately.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I'll be coming on now if anyone else is there.


----------



## Albert7

Thursday evening I will be presenting the Rameau opera Les Indes Galantes in total.


----------



## Albert7

I should be on later on this afternoon and the rest of the day. Taking a break from encoding CD's and of course just trying backup files from my new desktop.


----------



## Lord Lance

We're live. Four of us. Playing Telemann's Essercizii musici.

Come join the conversation: tinychat.com/talkclassical


----------



## Albert7

Headed back home now so should be popping on.


----------



## Albert7

Running errands right now.


----------



## Albert7

Join musicrom, flutey and me right now .


----------



## Albert7

scratchgolf said:


> We have a full house going right now. Nice to see so much participation lately.


Scratch I assume that we are doing this Friday again with non-classical tracks?


----------



## Albert7

Tomorrow's weekly full length opera broadcast at 6 PM Mountain Standard Time by myself: Rameau's Les Indes Galantes in full.


----------



## Albert7

Come and join LvB and myself to listening to the Bernstein Mass then more pieces later on tonight .


----------



## scratchgolf

We have 10 online now. This might be a record breaking night. Next 27 people get in free.

http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


----------



## Albert7

scratchgolf said:


> We have 10 online now. This might be a record breaking night. Next 27 people get in free.
> 
> http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


If I could I would give free beer and wine to all 37 people in here .


----------



## Lord Lance

Don't forget today's main event: Rameau's _Les Indes galantes_

We'll start the show at:

*EST: 20:00
CST: 19:00 
PST: 17:00
MST: 18:00*

See you there!


----------



## Albert7

Ludwig van Beethoven said:


> Don't forget today's main event: Rameau's _Les Indes galantes_
> 
> We'll start the show at:
> 
> *EST: 20:00
> CST: 19:00
> PST: 17:00
> MST: 18:00*
> 
> See you there!


Thanks and I will be hosting . I will try to provide a slight commentary on the piece since there are no subtitles.


----------



## Lord Lance

albertfallickwang said:


> Thanks and I will be hosting . I will try to provide a slight commentary on the piece since there are no subtitles.


*You * will be hosting? Cool. I want chips, popcorn, lemonade, nachos, coke, Pepsi and pizza.

From what I've read, it's more of an extravagant celebration than a deep and rich story. Makes sense: French.


----------



## Albert7

A bunch of us are here hanging out listening to C. Kleiber conduct Beethoven Symphony 4 and 7.


----------



## Albert7

Opera presentation starts in 15 or so minutes .


----------



## Chronochromie

The opera is over, people. Go go go.
http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


----------



## Lord Lance

It appears I missed out on the opera.

Regardless, don't miss the broadcast of Benjamin Britten's Peter Grimes on Saturday - 24th January, 2015:

*EST: 19:00
CST: 18:00 
PST: 16:00
MST: 17:00*


----------



## Albert7

Today is non-classical day! Scratchgolf presentin'.

Will be on late afternoon after the movie Inherent Vice.


----------



## Albert7

Somehow the talkclassical tinychat doesn't allow people to post Youtube videos ... Not sure what is going on.


----------



## Albert7

On http://tinychat.com/talkclasssical today instead.


----------



## Albert7

Woohoo... http://tinychat.com/talkclassical (normal spelling) is working and back up. Waiting for scratchgolf to arrive.


----------



## Albert7

Dedalus, lance, and I are hanging out at http://tinychat.com/puppynights for more fun times.


----------



## Lord Lance

Don't forget - later today (*24/01/2015*), broadcasting_ Benjamin Britten's *Peter Grimes*_ at:

*EST: 19:00
CST: 18:00 
PST: 16:00
MST: 17:00*

See you there!


----------



## scratchgolf

Live now with Alban Berg Quartett playing Death and the Maiden


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Ooh, I'm joining then! Sounds wonderful.


----------



## science

I kind of miss y'all. I've been working in the mornings for the past month and haven't been able to hang out.


----------



## Lord Lance

We did play the entirety of Britten's Peter Grimes. Much later, however.

Showing on Sunday (25/01/15) at 20:00 EST, *Schubert's Mass in E-flat major, D. 950*_ (Karl Bohm/Wiener Philharmoniker)._

Hope to see y'all there! :-+-)


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> We did play the entirety of Britten's Peter Grimes. Much later, however.
> 
> Showing on Sunday (25/01/15) at 20:00 EST, *Schubert's Mass in E-flat major, D. 950*_ (Karl Bohm/Wiener Philharmoniker)._
> 
> Hope to see y'all there! :-+-)


At the actual opera house so see you guys later.


----------



## trazom

Lord Lance said:


> We did play the entirety of Britten's Peter Grimes. Much later, however.
> 
> Showing on Sunday (25/01/15) at 20:00 EST, *Schubert's Mass in E-flat major, D. 950*_ (Karl Bohm/Wiener Philharmoniker)._
> 
> Hope to see y'all there! :-+-)


Sooo....what happened with this? I'm the only one there.


----------



## Albert7

trazom said:


> Sooo....what happened with this? I'm the only one there.


I will be there soon.


----------



## Avey

So, whether y'all agree or not, tonight it was settled, between three remaining members, that I am playing *DVORAK * tomorrow, Monday @ around 6 pm PST. Be there, or avoid. Depending on what you think of that. Piece TBD, depending on initial thoughts when I drop in.


----------



## Lord Lance

Today was fun.

After Avey finishes her piece, I've decided to broadcast Mahler's Third Symphony. I'll be there tomorrow to watch Avey's Dvorak too.

Be there!


----------



## trazom

Lord Lance said:


> Today was fun.
> 
> After Avey finishes her piece, I've decided to broadcast Mahler's Third Symphony. I'll be there tomorrow to watch Avey's Dvorak too.
> 
> Be there!


In fact, I told Avey in the chatroom we should play something by Dvorak and she agreed with me. Her taste in music is simply exquisite which is no surprise really since many of her favorite composers are also favorites of mine too!..I think I'm in love.


----------



## science

http://tinychat.com/talkclassical

Some heck is going to go on, and it'd be nice to see anyone!


----------



## Albert7

Izzy and I are on tinychat right now.


----------



## scratchgolf

Four of us live right now. One of us is naked but I won't say who. You have to log in to find out. (Hint. It's Albert :lol


----------



## Albert7

Skipping this week's opera presentation until next week.


----------



## Albert7

Got high speed internet here at the condo and things will be a lot better now for streaming.


----------



## Avey

Well, it's Mozart's birthday, so I think we know what the playlist should be.


----------



## Albert7

Let's do more Mozart tonight then.


----------



## scratchgolf

7 of us live now. Celebrating Mozart.


----------



## Albert7

I will be over at Izzy's place for the next 2 nights so rocking the house from there.


----------



## Albert7

This week's opera feature on Thursday evening at 6 PM Mountain Standard Time will be Boris Gudunov.


----------



## science

Do people still do this?


----------



## Stavrogin

science said:


> Do people still do this?


Only in the nude.


----------



## science

Stavrogin said:


> Only in the nude.


Oh. I'd better diet...


----------



## clavichorder

science said:


> Do people still do this?


I think they do science. I was using it just last weekend. The room filled up more than I was accustomed to.


----------



## Lord Lance

science said:


> Do people still do this?


The participation has decreased, yes. People's lives have gotten busier/changed priorities. I'm still hanging around, on the prowl for new victims.

Feel free to join in non-active hours too.


----------



## Albert7

Headed back to the fray after finishing up errands.


----------



## violadude

http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

What a fun/ busy night on the chat, and I enjoyed the selections (well, regarding Xenakis I enjoyed it when it was over  ).


----------



## Albert7

Today is non-classical day.


----------



## Centropolis

I want to join this and see what's like. What time are the Hangouts in Eastern Standard Time? Are you guys on a regular schedule?


----------



## Albert7

Centropolis said:


> I want to join this and see what's like. What time are the Hangouts in Eastern Standard Time? Are you guys on a regular schedule?


You can join us anytime. I am here a lot and there is no set time whatsoever. Just come whenever you want .


----------



## scratchgolf

7 of us doing non-classical friday. Come on down.


----------



## Albert7

Lots of peeps on late night now.


----------



## clavichorder

I think we are just having too much fun...


----------



## Albert7

Today... and back to our regularly scheduled programming. (Next week I will present the Boris Gudunov opera finally).


----------



## Lord Lance

Today was quite a bit of fun. People stayed up late at night and good crowd.


----------



## Albert7

While the TC home landing page is down, we are all gathered here at the tinychat group which is working.


----------



## scratchgolf

10 of us live now. More are always welcome.


----------



## Albert7

Tomorrow I will presenting the complete Boris Godunov starting at 6 PM Mountain Standard Time.


----------



## Albert7

We are watching the opera right now. Enjoy!


----------



## scratchgolf

Nice crew assembled. Feel free to join


----------



## Albert7

Just a reminder that today is non-classical day for sure.


----------



## Chronochromie

Looks like it's half-classical day.
http://tinychat.com/talkclassical


----------



## Albert7

Going to catch a movie and dinner with my stepdad then come back tonight.


----------



## muzik

It sounds fun. How do we join the chat?

I will talk but I won't show my face. 

The reason is simple: I have a nice voice, I don't have a nice face.


----------



## Albert7

muzik said:


> It sounds fun. How do we join the chat?
> 
> I will talk but I won't show my face.
> 
> The reason is simple: I have a nice voice, I don't have a nice face.


tinychat.com/talkclassical and you don't have to show your face .


----------



## Avey

muzik said:


> The reason is simple: I have a nice voice, I don't have a nice face.


Sure, because _all of us_ regulars are inherently pretty to look at...


----------



## trazom

Avey said:


> Sure, because _all of us_ regulars are inherently pretty to look at...


Don't be ridiculous, you guys know you're all beautiful.


----------



## Albert7

I will be on in 25 minutes.


----------



## Avey

Yo, some regular junkies on tonight, but TOMORROW, as I suggested to semi-approval, I am starting a themed event...

Tomorrow is *ALL PIECES in A MAJOR or F# MINOR.* DIG IT.

I hope to be around 4:30 pm PST. DISREGARD if I am not around. Obviously.


----------



## Albert7

Avey said:


> Yo, some regular junkies on tonight, but TOMORROW, as I suggested to semi-approval, I am starting a themed event...
> 
> Tomorrow is *ALL PIECES in A MAJOR or F# MINOR.* DIG IT.
> 
> I hope to be around 4:30 pm PST. DISREGARD if I am not around. Obviously.


Okay I will be on relatively late since I will be watching my lil Izzy but I will research this closely .


----------



## Albert7

This Thursday evening I will be presenting Alban Berg's Lulu in total. Should be very exciting.


----------



## scratchgolf

6 of us live right now, listening to Mahler 2/Boulez


----------



## Albert7

2 more just joined us now for the Mahler 2 .


----------



## Lord Lance

albertfallickwang said:


> 2 more just joined us now for the Mahler 2 .


What is the purpose of my short life? Nothing. _Nothing._


----------



## Albert7

Lord Lance said:


> What is the purpose of my short life? Nothing. _Nothing._


Sorry but you are way too existential :\


----------



## Albert7

The chat room has now been declawed officially.


----------



## Albert7

Tonight will be presentation of Berg's opera Lulu at 6 PM Mountain Standard Time.


----------



## Piwikiwi

albertfallickwang said:


> Tonight will be presentation of Berg's opera Lulu at 6 PM Mountain Standard Time.


What is that in gmt?


----------



## Albert7

1 am GMT for the opera


----------



## Albert7

1 hour before Lulu starts.


----------



## Albert7

Non-classical day is today. So feel free to come by and chill


----------



## Albert7

Bad news. Our TinyChat room got hacked last night and so the password got changed.  So we need to figure out a temporary haven in the meantime.


----------



## Albert7

The hacking issue has been solved and now if you want to post up Youtube, PM or email me at [email protected] for me to add you to the moderator list.


----------



## Albert7

This week's opera is The Telephone by Menotti. Nice and short and should be fun to watch relative to last week's Lulu.


----------



## Albert7

Tomorrow is the opera at 6 pm MST. Enjoy!


----------



## Albert7

45 minutes before the opera starts tonight.


----------



## Avey

Going with the Key Theme night again...

This week: Per another member's immediate suggestion, we are going with *Ab Flat Major / F Minor* this week.

If anyone knows my preferences, I have one particular symphony in mind. But otherwise, looking forward to others' selections.


----------



## Albert7

Does F Minor for Feldman Minor count? LOL


----------



## Lord Lance

Going to feature a couple of works in the coming days:


----------



## Lord Lance

How many people have heard of this work?






This performance is being played on tc currently.

As an atheist, the texts I don't agree with. But as a passionate music listener and Lisztean {pun unintended}, this work is superb.


----------



## Albert7

Bear infraction: no shutting down of broadcast. Thanks. 

Tonight I will be late getting back. Going to be hanging out with Izzy.  Phone will be used until I get back home.


----------



## Albert7

Still debating on which day next week to present the full-length version of Feldman's For Philip Guston.


----------



## Albert7

I will be presenting Feldman's For Philip Guston this Wednesday evening starting 5 PM my time. That's 11 PM GMT for those who are international.

It will be on TinyChat for anyone else that cares about this. 

And yes, String Quartet No. 2 next week... All six hours in one shot I will present.


----------



## Albert7

Albert7 said:


> I will be presenting Feldman's For Philip Guston this Wednesday evening starting 5 PM my time. That's 11 PM GMT for those who are international.
> 
> It will be on TinyChat for anyone else that cares about this.
> 
> And yes, String Quartet No. 2 next week... All six hours in one shot I will present.


I am looking forward to presenting this piece tomorrow in full. The video which I just previewed is just incredible and one of the most sublime experiences.

I would like to thank the OP who created this chat room... my classical listening habits have shifted from a lonely private experience at the library to a communal experience where ideas, humorous asides and relevatory thoughts fly around the room like instant play. This is like ESPN for classical music lovers like me.

And the good news is that I stopped watching binge episodes of TV. My dad still does. For me, being able to show Feldman and be pro-active to the listeners here has been the key to saving classical music's future.

In fact, I don't even think that going to live concerts has the same fulfillment anymore like it used. This place is an eye opener... everyone is democratic. We play each person's piece in turn and share each other tastes with deep respect. And no controlled programming anymore unlike radio stations.


----------



## Albert7

I would like to announce that in four hours I will be playing Feldman's For Philip Guston here in the chat room so hope that you folks can make it. It will be a most edifying experience.


----------



## clavichorder

So, are we now not allowed to mention tinychat anymore? Its a great opportunity to hear music and hang out with people from tc who frequent. It is carefully named 'unofficial' afterall...


----------



## science

clavichorder said:


> So, are we now not allowed to mention tinychat anymore? Its a great opportunity to hear music and hang out with people from tc who frequent. It is carefully named 'unofficial' afterall...


We might not be allowed to mention it - that's up to the mods and I respect whatever they decide - but either way I look forward to sharing some music with you one way or another when I have less work and more free time.


----------



## mmsbls

This thread is now closed.


----------

